# PoochPants - Reusable Diapers



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I bought this product at PetSmart today. It looks so funny on her because she has long hair. Anyway, I was wondering what the opinion is on this product. For $36 it better be good. lol.


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

I dont have any opinion on the reusable diapers but they sure do come with a hefty price tag!

When Cremlin was in heat I just bought a package of kid's pull ups for $10 and they worked terrific!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh Julia Dante just sent an email to Cremlin that you've posted pictures of her in her panties


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

> Quote: Oh Julia Dante just sent an email to Cremlin that you've posted pictures of her in her panties


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: DrakeGSD
> 
> 
> > Quote: Oh Julia Dante just sent an email to Cremlin that you've posted pictures of her in her panties


That was of course if she could read it through all the































































s he put in there


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

That picture is priceless. Thank you for sharing. I thought about the pullup route but it would be difficult to take on and off to go potty throughout the day. Getting the very full tail through the hole is tough enough. lol.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I probably have ten of the reusable diapers. They look like denimn and look a lot better than that pamper on the dog in the picture. 

Silly though, because I keep bitches in heat at home. '

I use them when I let them come in the house. If they are bleeding heavy I put a Kotex in them. It works great. When I feel it is time, they go right in the washing machine and dryer. 

I have used them over and over again now for three years. (I have a lot of bitches.) They are like new. 

I would rather pay $20 for one of these than waste a disposable pull up every time she needs a change and fill up the land fills. Last I heard, disposables weren't all that cheap either.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I washed it and came out great. I just haven't figured exactly where to place the feminine pad in the thing to keep it clean. The really hard part is getting the dog to stand still long enough to put it on.


----------

